# To size up or down on an (Equetech) tweed?



## Orchardbeck (2 November 2016)

Apologies in advance if this post sounds a bit superficial but I take turnout seriously, even more so being a hunting newbie! I'm in the market for a new tweed as have faced realisation that after three kids I'm not going to fit in to my size 10 Mears Keepers Tweed in the near future but I need something! 

I'm looking at the Equetech keepers tweed online as a replacement but am unsure whether to buy a 12 which will fasten but might still be snug, or to go for a 14 which will definitely fasten but might be huge in the shoulders! I am an otherwise petite 5'1" and worried it might swamp me. I have a lead rein equetech jacket in a 12 and it buttons up but I wouldn't like it any tighter...(I am on a diet but one is not shrinking as fast as one would like...!). Which is best to go for, fitted but tight, or bigger and baggier?!


----------



## alainax (2 November 2016)

I find equetech are generous in their sizing ( thats why I love them!) 

If hunting though you may need that little more space?


----------



## Fiona (2 November 2016)

You will definitely need more space underneath for layers 

I'd go with the bigger size.

Fiona


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2016)

Me too


----------



## spider (2 November 2016)

Will you be wearing a body protector?


----------



## Orchardbeck (2 November 2016)

Thank you! My instinct was to go bigger but I am worried I might drown in it...I've ordered a bigger size. Spider, I don't plan to this time, but if I did I would probably wear it over the top?


----------

